# Early ovulation and short cycles - any advice?



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm gearing up for my second attempt at IVF with a new clinic and am hoping others who have similar cycles can offer some advice. I have short, but regular cycles of 25 days. Once in a while it's 24 or 26 but for the past year both median and mean are 25 days. I tend to ovulate early, around day 9-10. 

Last year I was at a clinic where I was just a number, on the same protocol as everyone else. For the fresh cycle, I started stims of Menopur 300 units on CD2. Orgalutran was used to delay ovulation. EC was day 11 with transfer on Day 14. The first frozen attempt had to be cancelled because I had already ovulated on day 10. The second attempt they put me Estradot patches to prevent ovulation and transferred on Day 14. Obviously in both cases, BFN.

This year I'm at a new clinic and will be taking Altermon at 225 units for stims. In reading through the boards, it seems as though the good clinics try to time EC for around when you'd normally ovulate? If so then that would mean trigger already on day 7 or 8. Isn't that a terribly short window for stims on a low dose? How are my follies supposed to get nice and fat? Of course my clinic hasn't said this is what they will do, just maybe too much reading of the boards...

Also I read a post from one gal who said that Cetrotide did NOT prevent her from ovulating early. That's the med I am scheduled to take with this cycle. We are spending a lot of money for treatment, flights, and hotel so I would be pretty upset if I ovulated early and the cycle was a bust.

I did read through the old thread about how long it took various ladies to get from stim to EC, but it wasn't clear what cycle lengths people had or when they tended to ovulate. I'm hoping some other ladies with short cycles and early ovulation can share their stories, what meds they took, how long stims were, etc. and maybe give me some insight on how to be successful this time.

Thanks and baby dust to all!


----------



## doublec16 (Apr 10, 2016)

I was on Orgalutran etc. for my first 2 cycles and I ovulated early both times. Since then I have done the "long" protocol with Buserelin for 2-3 weeks then stims from there (Menopur/Gonal F). I have had better results and no early ovulation with the new protocol. I also have a shorter then usual natural cycle (sometimes as short as 21 days). Maybe there is something physiological that relates a short natural cycle with early ovulation/ineffectiveness of Orgalutran during IVF. I don't know why they'd trigger before your follicles are ready. That seems pretty risky to me and very expensive if it doesn't work.


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks, doublc16.  

I might be overthinking it from my first FET attempt, not from my fresh cycle. Fresh one I didn't ovulate early, but FET I did and we had to cancel. Unfortunately I didn't know to be asking questions, so I have no idea what size my follies were for that. I guess since we had 4 fertilized it must not have been too early? I think the wait in the run-up to a cycle is nearly as maddening as the 2WW!


----------



## freefall (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Ladies,
I just did my 6th cycle! This time i made my FS do EC early - trigger after only 8 days of stims since my normal cycle is 24-25 days so I ovulate day 10/11 normally and my 5 previous cycles where i have stimmed longer have been disasterous. 

So whilst my FS was relucant to do it he did and i just got my best result ever - 9 EC 100% fertilised! Which for me is amazing since its been 30% fert consistently for the previous 4 cycles. So I truely believe if you have a shorter cycle you should triiger earlier particularly if nothing else is working! 

I have high FSH so I used 450 gonal f to stim and started orgalutran to prevent early ovulation on day 5 of stims.


----------

